# Groin Ultrasound - Recent Cath with Right Groin Access



## cweavercpc

Indication: Recent Cath with Right Groin Access

Right Groin ultrasound: There is normal flow in the right common femoral and SFA. No hematoma is noted. There is no pesudoaneurysm.

Impression: Unremarkable right groin ultrasoun. No pesudoaneurysm.

Is anyone billing for this??? thoughts on CPT?? 76705????

Thanks~


----------



## dadhich.girish

Agree with 76705.


----------



## srinivas r sajja

76882 as per ACR


----------



## jgf-CPC

I also have to agre with the 76882 for anatomic specific.


----------



## Rajebpt

Hi 
  yes we can go with 76882


----------



## preserene

Just a thought process since my mind refuse to concieve the idea of giving 76886 on the ground it is for infant!! Do not mistake . How about giivng a try for 76970 ultrasound study for follow up (but we should specify ) ?


----------



## chembree

CPT Assistant/ AMA says to use 76882 for an us of the groin.

BUT- Since they are looking at arteries in the extremity I would consider 93926....


----------

